# North Fl.



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

This is the report I just received for the qualifying (sorry for the incomplete data):

1) #13 Salt Marsh Ceilidh Dancer (congrats Dave Boothman) *H*-Lynn Troy

2) #11 *Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider (Tex)  O-*Mike Keen *H-*Lynn Troy

Jam-*Texas Cash IV (Cash)-* Mike Keen



.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn for her 1st and 2nd places. woo hoo.

Any Open call backs?


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

1) #13 Salt Marsh Ceilidh Dancer (congrats Dave Boothman) H-Lynn Troy

2) #11 Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider (Tex) O-Mike Keen H-Lynn Troy

3) # 15 Drake's Bay Parting of the Sea -O Bill Landua -H - Wayne Curtis

4) # 1 Bear Creek's King Louie - O Kelly Hepworth - H Karl Gunzer

RJ # 8 Rainy River Lucky - O Marhsa McGee - H - Wayne Curtis

Jam-Texas Cash IV (Cash)- Mike Keen


Open finished 1st series but no call backs yet


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Y'all!!!!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Big congrats to Dave, Mike and Lynn. And to you too, Keith for the part you played in these young dogs' success.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,8,10,13,16,18,24,25,26,27,29,31,35,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,47,49,51,53,54,58,59,
60,61,63,64,65,66,71,72,73

total 39


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,13,16,18,25,27,29,31,40,42,43,44,53,54,61,63,64,65,66,71,72,73

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,7,9,10,12,14,16,19,22,24,25,26,27,30,31,33,
34,35,38,41

22 Total


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

How many dogs left to run the Open water blind and what number did they start with? What is the starting number for the 4th series?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open I believe has 5 dogs to run in the morning on the waterblind. Also I think the rotation for the last series is 60.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

4,7,9,10,12,16,19,24,25,26,27,31,33,34,35,38

16 total


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Does anyone have open results ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series
3,13,29,40,42,43,53,54,63,64,66,73

12 total

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

4,9,10,16,19,24,26,27,34,35,38

11 total


----------



## Deannie (Jul 20, 2009)

Anybody have the placements in the OPEN?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- #13 Windy O/H Ken Neil (qual for the Natl)
2nd- #54 Jazzy H/Wayne Curtis ( Titled)
3rd- #29 Gunner H/ Al Arthur
4th- #73 Twister O/H Margo Brown

RJ - #53 Cutter O/H Jeff Talley

Jams- 40,42,43,66

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #4 Twister O/H Margo Brown
2nd- #19 Major O/H Wes Lee
3rd- #24 Cutter O/H Jeff Talley
4th- #38 Windy O/H Ken Neil

RJ - #26 Rave O/H Kate Simonds

Jam-#16 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil

CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------

